# UBA bowhunting meeting!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> UBA will be having a bowhunting meeting on Wednesday October 3 at 6:00 p.m. at TSI Outfitters in West Jordan, will are going to discuss the upcoming Big Game RAC meeting in November. Everyone is invited to come and express there ideas and concerns.
> The address to TSI Outfitters is:
> 
> 3245 West 7800 South
> ...


I don't think Jerry is aware of this site, yet. All are invited, should be a good time. Here is your chance to help make a difference in archery related topics at the RAC's!

See you there.

PRO


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This is a great chance to get involved and voice concerns related to bowhunting in Utah. Anis Auode will be there and will listen to suggestions regarding the upcoming RAC's. Pizza and drinks will be served, so SHOW UP! :mrgreen: 

PRO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cant make it tonight dang it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be there. That is great anis will be there again. If anyone needs a wildlife question asked get to this meeting and he will answer it for you, and if you don't have a question but an idea bring it.


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

This was the first UBA meeting I have been to...but it won't be the last. It was informitive and friendly, pretty much just an open discussion. I was impressed on how sincere UBA appears to be about all bowhunters and the opportunities we have, and will have to hunt. It was also nice to put some faces to names I see/read about on here. I highly recommend everyone try to attend some of these types of meetings, I will surely make them more of a priority


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

thanatos said:


> This was the first UBA meeting I have been to...but it won't be the last. It was informitive and friendly, pretty much just an open discussion. I was impressed on how sincere UBA appears to be about all bowhunters and the opportunities we have, and will have to hunt. It was also nice to put some faces to names I see/read about on here. I highly recommend everyone try to attend some of these types of meetings, I will surely make them more of a priority


It was good to meet you, thanks for SHOWING UP! Anis had some good things to say, and UBA is going to make a proposal related to the archery elk season dates. I will post the proposal as soon as the final draft is drawn up. Thanks to TSI Outfitters for being generous hosts. Thanks to all who showed up and helped make a difference in bowhunting in Utah.

PRO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it sounded like it was a pretty good meeting. i wish i could have made it last night.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where the heck Is TSI? I thought I knew the place but was wrong.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Where the heck Is TSI? I thought I knew the place but was wrong.


Straight west of Macey's on 3200 west and 7800 south.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought it was the old totaly awsome guns on 5400 south. Now I know.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

That is where I was looking too. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

They are in the old Sutherland Lumber Co. building....( newly remodeled ) along the east side.


----------

